# Hav mix in San Jose (Ca.)shelter..



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

He's so cute...someone should rescue him!
http://www.petharbor.com/detail.asp...=200&shelterlist='SNJS'&atype=&where=type_DOG


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

I wish I was in California!! 

DH finally said we can get another one after I have been employed for a month! which sort of defeats the purpose of training... either way he is worried about the cost....


----------

